# Pics for Wiki Upload



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Can someone please add these photos in the chatterbait entry. I've marked their locations with bold


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

How's this Travis?

http://www.akff.net/wiki/index.php?titl ... atterbaits


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome - thanks Dave.


----------

